# Humor and Cognitive Functions



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

What, if any, correlation do you guys see between cognitive function and humor? 

(I've noticed that most misunderstandings people have in regards to my personal humor has to do with whether or not they use Ti)


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I think judging/perceiving types have different sense of humour. I find parody and over-exaggerated satire to be funny _if it has a serious message/is half-true/has a valid point to make_. Comedy which picks out flaws in a light-hearted way. I think that's Ni-Te, whereas I presume Si users would be more offended by humour which parodies routine/tradition. I think Ne types find amusement in novelty and obscure interpretations, Ni will like humour which challenges the status-quo, Si might enjoy Mr Bean and Se will probably appreciate slapstic or some observational comedy. Just my guesses


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Ti dom/aux seem to be the funniest to me. I'm not sure why, though.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I like Monty Pythons, South Park, Scott Pilgrim Vs The World, Blackadder, Lost In Translation, The Royal Tenenbaums, Little Miss Sunshine, The Full Monty, Clerks, Shaun of the Dead, Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy. That's the sort of comedy I enjoy.

I don't know why people insist on thinking Se-doms prefer slapstick. I do actually have taste.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Satire, black comedy, and surreal humor are my favorite types of comedy. I can be quite harsh to people even if I don't consciously realize it, although interestingly it's only girls that have noted this. I guess we're supposed to be the "unfunny" gender. :dry:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Seems like Fe would be very necessary. Because you are basically describing how others behave, and show universal quirks among humans. They are almost psychologists. They say stuff about us, we usually don't realize. That is why it is funny. We didn't realize we did it, and others did too. It is observing people.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

For what it's worth, I'm an Ne-dom and my most watched comedians are George Carlin, Jimmy Carr and Bill Hicks.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I love dry humor and exaggerated sarcasm (to the point where majority believe it to be genuine). There was an INTx (I think) in a class of mine a few years ago, his humor was unintended, incredibly sarcastic, dry/monotone and emotionless. Absolutely no one in the class found him humorous, only awkward and uncomfortable to listen to, but I clued myself to him. 

A friend and I were discussing certain contemporary artists tonight. I'm not exactly an admirer, and neither is she. Rather, we 'don't understand' and we recognize that we don't and probably due to lack of experience. I brought up to a topic saying "It would be like me "writing" an entire book. A book with over 200 pages except all of them would be blank except for the first page, which would only contain a single period. And then I would order for the book to be wrapped so that individuals won't be able to open it until they purchase"
To this she said plainly "titled 'Untold stories of an aborted fetus'". And I'm not going to lie, I found it very very funny. 

I'm an xNTx, I think.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

I like all kinds of humor. Everywhere from slapstick to clever wit, to absurdity, to dry, dark, light, wordplay, poop jokes, etc.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

I like to watch people hurt themselves.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

O_o said:


> A friend and I were discussing certain contemporary artists tonight. I'm not exactly an admirer, and neither is she. Rather, we 'don't understand' and we recognize that we don't and probably due to lack of experience. I brought up to a topic saying "It would be like me "writing" an entire book. A book with over 200 pages except all of them would be blank except for the first page, which would only contain a single period. And then I would order for the book to be wrapped so that individuals won't be able to open it until they purchase"
> To this she said plainly "titled 'Untold stories of an aborted fetus'". And I'm not going to lie, I found it very very funny.


I find that hilarious too.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

It depends on my mood, but basic physical jokes are pretty boring to me.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

All kinds, especially those with some kind of wit.
I hate "fail humour" whatever the heck that means. It's not funny to see someone get hurt.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Satire, Dry humor, awkward humor, shock value based humor (but not over exaggerated)

edit: I've actually been laughing a lot at Epic Meal Time's videos on YT. That's the kind of humor that gets me every time. Just out of nowhere, ridiculous comments. I dunno, it's hilarious to me.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd like to see answers to this question, but more related to everyday humor instead of shows you are previously aware that are supposed to be a comedy. It would be useful information so I could more easily find the fault in others to justify why I am not considered funny.



O_o said:


> I love dry humor and exaggerated sarcasm (to the point where majority believe it to be genuine). There was an INTx (I think) in a class of mine a few years ago, his humor was unintended, incredibly sarcastic, dry/monotone and emotionless. Absolutely no one in the class found him humorous, only awkward and uncomfortable to listen to.


I was quite like that when I was younger, I still do it by now, but I've noticed it is better to keep my mouth shut most of the time. The majority of people think I am either a bitch, annoying or mentally impaired, but certainly not funny. 

Relating to type, I've noticed feelers tend to hate this kind of humor, as far as I can tell (or the F is not really the reason), apart from an INFP girl, but I'm not sure if she is laughing at me, though. All I know is that she believes I'm indifferent rather than clueless. There is a male ISTP who seems to love it because he thinks it's very witty, when he is not staring blankly at me after I said something and ultimately asks if I was serious. His own humor usually goes towards impersonations and noises in general, besides pointing out (what for me seem to be) details in the look of things. He also likes watching people get hurt. 

Most people hate it when the sarcastic comment is directed to them, even the ones who do the same to others. I find it very stimulating (and still funny) when it happens to me, I pretty much fall in love immediately, but I guess I'd be annoyed if it was overdone. 

Note: I don't usually know people's types or functions they use, so I can only mention specific cases.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Are we going to type the Three Stooges?

I think Carol Burnett is an ESFJ. What do you think Sarah Silverman is? ESFP? I don't know.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Psht.

All I know is, I'm hilarious.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I like the kind of humor demonstrated in Edgar Wright's movies. Especially Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World. Loved that movie. HowToBasic used to have me rolling but it has recently been on a decline. I also like it when something is specifically done to troll or piss people off and they fall right into the pit of trolldom, especially when they think they're being smart or intelligent.
TeamFourStar is hilarious.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

My life is generally pretty boring so I tend to laugh at everything.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not much into 'dumb guy' movies, like, well, most by Adam Sandler, Will Farrell, dear God, Dumb ad Even More Annoying pt. Whatever.. I do like, say, George Carlin, some Louis CK, some Louis Black, dry humor, sarcasm, observational humor, etc


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Texas said:


> This is interesting. I do seem to fall into your category of mature(ish) Fi/Te, but shouldn't Ne and Ni come into this somewhere? Just looking at the posts here, I sensed a pattern involving both (although I have no real insight into how they fit.)


I suppose I can see why you'd think that, but I'm not all that sure how they would play. At any rate, it would affect the way that the words are formed, not the core reaction. Does that make sense?


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I suppose I can see why you'd think that, but I'm not all that sure how they would play. At any rate, it would affect the way that the words are formed, not the core reaction. Does that make sense?


Not really. I mean, Ni is picking up data, so why wouldn't it be involved in the perception of humor? Or is that different than what you're discussing?

If we go back to this quote by @nO_d3N1AL, this seemed to make sense to me...



nO_d3N1AL said:


> I think judging/perceiving types have different sense of humour. I find parody and over-exaggerated satire to be funny _if it has a serious message/is half-true/has a valid point to make_. Comedy which picks out flaws in a light-hearted way. I think that's Ni-Te, whereas I presume Si users would be more offended by humour which parodies routine/tradition. I think Ne types find amusement in novelty and obscure interpretations, Ni will like humour which challenges the status-quo, Si might enjoy Mr Bean and Se will probably appreciate slapstic or some observational comedy. Just my guesses


...but when I was discussing it with another INTJ, he said the Ne would enjoy words and sounds more than obscure observations.

Not sure where that leaves Ni, but I'm sure it must have a role in humor somewhere..


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Te is the funniest. ESTJs are the funniest. They don't intend upon being funny but they are.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ti Dom/aux are funniest to me( irl and online ) 
But I enjoy all sort of humor - I guess I enjoy satire and novelty most 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

galactic collision said:


>


You know, I didn't find this too funny (amusing, yes) until I realized my mom was listening from the other room and asked "What the fuck is that. Did you hear that?" I repeated it so many times after that.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I've brought this guy up before, but stuff like this. 
Calm atmosphere, nothing crazy. There has to be a "casual" vibe to it. I can see this being a product of Te +xi


----------

